# Going to Korea



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

If you was going to Korea to train what would be the necessaty you must bring because you will not find it there?


----------



## Butch (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not sure what your asking, are you asking about just class or are you asking about being in the country?
Butch


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

Butch we have planned a trip to the Kukkiwon for a week and I was wondering if there was anything we as a team should bring to help us train while we are there.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 24, 2006)

hi Master Terry. i was in Korea back in April of this year with about 30 of my students. we were in Busan and Seoul for 10 days. it was a tkd/hapkido training tour and we did the tour of the kukkiwon. definately something that any korean martial artist should do. after being there for 10 days, the one thing i would reccomend to bring is....food. i was so sick of bul go gi, bi bim bap and kimchi that i stopped eating. the food has a certain spice and it is in everything. i even tasted it in a big mac...
on a serious note, have fun, it is a trip of a lifetime.
Dusty, kwan jang


----------



## Last Fearner (Nov 25, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Butch we have planned a trip to the Kukkiwon for a week and I was wondering if there was anything we as a team should bring to help us train while we are there.


Hopefully, the most important thing you should have is a good interpretor - one you can trust and will be with you 24/7. Otherwise, you won't know where to go, how to get there, what's on the menu, how much it costs (or should cost if you're not a foreign tourist).

Most everything you need, you can find in Korea. There are areas and shops that take you back a century or two where you can experience the historical culture, but there are also some modern conveniences. When my wife and I were there for three weeks (Dec. '96 - Jan. 97), we sampled the local cuisine, but began to eat more often at the Burger King, McDonald's, Kentucky Fried Chicken, and Pizza Hut in downtown Seoul.

Be careful what food you do sample though. I spent the first few days very sick. It was either due to the water, or some raw fish (squid or other) that I tried at one of the markets. I wanted to get some 7-up to settle my stomach, but that was difficult to locate. They had 2 liter coke at local stores, but 7-up had to be located, sort of under the counter, at a remote market.

Many Koreans drink brown bottles of some sort of stomach neutralizer which they get at the pharmacy to prevent the water or other things from getting them sick. You see these little brown glass bottles in the trash cans everywhere. :burp: Most of their vending machines have weird drinks in them. One was supposed to be like an "un-cola" but it was a lemon-lime rice drink that actually had rice floating in the can (yuck!!). :barf:

Also, be aware that some sacred shrines, tombs, and museums do not allow photos or video so be sure to ask before you click, or shoot film. Depending on the weather when you go, if it gets cold or snows, make sure you have a jacket because, if you are a big American, they might not have sizes to fit you. As for anything you might need for training, all I can say is to bring your dobok, belt, and a good supply of perseverance and indomitable spirit cause you're gonna need it! :mst: 

CM D.J. Eisenhart

(P.S. Be ready to use co-ed bathrooms, because, in some places, men and women walk in to the same restroom facilities, and some still do not have toilets - just a hole to squat over.) :flushed:


----------



## Miles (Nov 26, 2006)

Good luck on the trip Terry!  I know you and your students will find it educational!

Since you are taking a good sized group, I'd suggest you contact a tour company.  There is one advertised in TKD Times & Black Belt magazines (they had a photo of GM Ronald Rose' students training in front of a temple..pretty cool).  Just glanced thru 9/06 TKD Times-nothing in there, but I think it is "Tour 2 Korea."  If it is part of a tour, they'll have interpreters, and can show you sights.

When are you going?

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2006)

Miles said:


> Good luck on the trip Terry! I know you and your students will find it educational!
> 
> Since you are taking a good sized group, I'd suggest you contact a tour company. There is one advertised in TKD Times & Black Belt magazines (they had a photo of GM Ronald Rose' students training in front of a temple..pretty cool). Just glanced thru 9/06 TKD Times-nothing in there, but I think it is "Tour 2 Korea." If it is part of a tour, they'll have interpreters, and can show you sights.
> 
> ...


 
that is who we are using there office is located in Chicargo and they send us packages to the school all the time with a new calender every year they seem like a great group.


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 26, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> If you was going to Korea to train what would be the necessaty you must bring because you will not find it there?


 
During my last trip to Korea I made the mistake of bringing an almost spent stick of deodorant. It may not be like this in Seoul, but I had a fairly difficult time finding deodorant down in Daegu. Lesson learned... Why chance it? Bring enough for the whole trip. 

Have a great time!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, #1 thing is a Korean Phrase book.  Thought MOST of the country speaks english, sometimes you run into those who don't...and sign language is difficult!  You also run into a lot of younger people who know English but are embarrased to use it.

I don't know how long you're staying, but if you have any brand name products that you like (toiletry stuff), I'd bring those.  They can be hard to find.  

A 110/220 adapter and plug adapter.  Remember that Korea is on 220 power and uses completely different plugs.  Their plugs are two round prongs.  A lot of hotels don't have 110 or american plug connections.

The litte brown bottles that Last Ferner was referring to are usually Vitamin C...they are CRAZY about it.  In fact, a lot of restaurants serve little bottles of it after the meal.  There are a lot of weird drugs though, including gums with drug sounding names...like Xylitol.

As for food....Bulgogi is ALWAYS a good bet, and almost all americans like it.  It is just marinated beef.  But that is completely correct, be careful about what you eat.  It is all completely safe, but our stomachs aren't used to it.  I have eaten a lot of things here that I can't identify....some is fine, some makes me sick, but after I eat it more than once, I'm usually ok.  If you do need 7-up, it is called Chilsung Cider here.  Orange Fanta is also popular.  When in doubt, Bi Bim Bap will almost always be available to eat....but it is an aquired taste....just be SURE to ask for the Gojuchang on the side...it is VERY hot red bean paste and they put A LOT in it.  Bi Bim Bap also has a fried egg on it, but you can take that off if you don't want it.  Other than that, its just rice and veggies.

If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## rmclain (Jan 10, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Well, #1 thing is a Korean Phrase book. Thought MOST of the country speaks english, sometimes you run into those who don't...and sign language is difficult! You also run into a lot of younger people who know English but are embarrased to use it.
> 
> I don't know how long you're staying, but if you have any brand name products that you like (toiletry stuff), I'd bring those. They can be hard to find.
> 
> ...


 
They have Xylitol gum in Japan and Okinawa too.  Xylitol is just a sugar substitute that has been around for around 40 years. For some reason,  they(Asian country or business) used that name for their gum too.  It is very strong gum and highly recommended for after eating seafood. 

Bi Bim Bop:  The fried egg on top is the good part.   My favorite is the seafood Bi Bim Bop, but I've never had that version with the fried egg on top.

R. McLain


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't leave without my wife...because she wouldn't let me go otherwise.   :idunno: :whip1:


----------

